

Bing So That’s What A Swizzle Stick Is. - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/07/bing-so-thats-what-a-swizzle-stick-is/

======
mynameishere
_There’s no denying it is hands down the best porn search engine on the
planet_

Wrong.

<http://www.monzy.org/unsafesearch/images/>

